# Warten auf Windows



## canal1 (29 Mai 2008)

Das passiert wenn Windows zu lahm ist:damnpc::3djumping:


----------



## Katzun (29 Mai 2008)

*hehe*


----------



## Merlinbuster (30 Mai 2008)

So einen Rechner hatte ich auch mal


----------

